# air cylinder for sale



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 12:13 PM~14848116
> *Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!
> 
> 
> *


let me know how much ship to miami


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 22 2009, 03:03 PM~14848347
> *let me know how much ship to miami
> *


pm sent


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

too big


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 22 2009, 04:49 PM~14848801
> *too big
> *


the stroke is too big??? I got 60 cylinders with 2 inch stroke so if you want some hit me up is more cheap


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

pics


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

seriously they look to long


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ya thats what im saying there to long


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 01:32 PM~14848486
> *pm sent
> *


yo u got smaller ones i need one for a 20 let me know ill take one if u have


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

send me all the imfo to california.. put in my message box, also put the address imfo to


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 22 2009, 07:14 PM~14849900
> *ya thats what im saying there to long
> *


X2 THAT SHIT WOULD BREAK MY BIKE IN HALF LOL


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

these arent too big fools. its just the camera zoomed


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2009, 03:19 AM~14852593
> *these arent too big fools. its just the camera zoomed
> *


*take a pic with a tape measure beside one.*


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 23 2009, 08:51 AM~14852973
> *take a pic with a tape measure beside one.
> *


I will do this in 1-2 hour no more and sup d-twist!?!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

well it only took u 9 hours


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 23 2009, 05:18 PM~14856602
> *
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE LIL ONE


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

PM ME YOUR ADDRESS ,HOW MUCH FOR TWO EL PASO,TX 79904


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 23 2009, 07:31 PM~14856689
> *well it only took u 9 hours
> *


STFU DUMB ASS!!!


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 08:04 PM~14858397
> *STFU DUMB ASS!!!
> *


fuk u just calm ur shit down


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 23 2009, 10:55 PM~14859111
> *fuk u just calm ur shit down
> *


 :uh: How old are you?


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

not as old as u


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 23 2009, 11:01 PM~14859214
> *not as old as u
> *


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ha ha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 23 2009, 11:02 PM~14859228
> *ha ha
> *


NEWB


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ya u say what u want


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh: do you understand you are in the wrong? I tried to help you when you first joined LayItLow and this is the thanks I get? :angry:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

ya i remember but ur the 1 starting all this shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano+Aug 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14859300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I am the one starting stuff? Look man get a mod to delete this b.s. from the feedback thread and I will delete the thread I made.


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

k


----------



## Born 2 Die (Jun 4, 2007)

JUAN U STILL GOT THAT FRAME OR WATS UP


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 23 2009, 07:31 PM~14856689
> *well it only took u 9 hours
> *


battry was dead so sorry but its all there right now :0


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Aug 23 2009, 09:58 PM~14858330
> *PM ME YOUR ADDRESS ,HOW MUCH FOR TWO EL PASO,TX 79904
> *


pm sent


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Aug 23 2009, 08:46 PM~14857453
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE LIL ONE
> *


pm sent


----------



## hman (Apr 18, 2008)

China Hman Machinery Factory professional manufacturer hydraulic power pack/unit, hydraulic cylinder,cylinder rod,cylinder tube, linear actuator,actuator for solar tracker,superjack linear satellite actuator for plasma lcd tv lift, penumatic linear actuator for medical bed, die casting, hydrauliv valve and manifold, wheelchair autolift,tyre mould,etc



Our hydraulic power pack widely used in our lifting equipment, agricultural machine, medical machine, marine equipment, off shore, dock leveler, car tailgate, scissor lift, etc.
We are also strong in OEM project with our innovative engineers and specialized machineries. 



we also export large quantity hydraulic fitting, hydraulic hose, centridge valves, hydraulic pump, etc. also our cofa valve series is good quality as sun hydraulics.

our manifold and casting can make based on your drawing by our CNC equipment.



We are also strong in OEM project with our innovative engineers and specialized machineries. we passed CE.


for more info, pls contact us via email or call.
China Hman Machinery FActory
www.hydraulic-china.com
email: [email protected]
skype: oumeico
msn: [email protected]


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

how much for the lil one?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 23 2009, 09:01 PM~14859225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA HA! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 24 2009, 08:24 PM~14868484
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majestics delano (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 24 2009, 08:58 AM~14862684
> *battry was dead so sorry but its all there right now  :0
> *


naw its cool bro


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

I had the shipping price with handling is around 7-9$ so and the price is 10$ small one and 15 other one :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

shipping price is there so waiting for the orders :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt no body buy one for now waiting for some buyer


----------



## BIG ANDREW (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 29 2009, 09:28 AM~14918543
> *ttt no body buy one for now waiting for some buyer
> *


i want the small 1


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt maybe one sold :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

so there almost 20 for the small one and almost 25 for the other? or am i reading to much into that


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 14 2009, 06:06 AM~15073764
> *so there almost 20 for the small one and almost 25 for the other? or am i reading to much into that
> *


you got a pm


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

Send me a pm with the price of the small one shipped to lamesa, tx 79331


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

need 1 shipped to 78626


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:cheesy: you got replies


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS+Sep 15 2009, 01:41 PM~15087600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got pm's


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:  alot for sale again :biggrin:


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

how much to san diego ca 92105????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGREGAL_@Sep 28 2009, 11:57 PM~15215290
> *how much to san diego ca 92105????
> *


YOU STAY UP IN CITY HEIGHTS ME TOO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt no one sold so I got alot for sale if anybody want 1 or more :biggrin:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR TWO OF THE SMALLEST ONES U HAVE SHIPPED TO MODESTO CA 95351


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

$25 shipped for both the 2" and 3" stroke models

3" = Bimba 093
2" = Clippard 17/2 - SSR


hit me up bulk orders also welcomed


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 10 2009, 05:25 PM~15941136
> *ttt
> 
> $25 shipped for both the 2" and 3" stroke models
> ...


any trades??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics delano_@Aug 24 2009, 08:17 PM~14869196
> *naw its cool bro
> *


WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THIS MON?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 11 2009, 01:26 AM~15944204
> *any trades??
> *


depends on what it is... pm me and we will see


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

send me a pm basher and we will see if itss somethig we could use


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Christmas Special until Jan 1st
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

$20 shipped both sizes  

paypal or USPS International Money Order in USD

Quick shipping, great feedback

$20 shipped

2" Stroke Clippard brand or
3" Stroke Bimba brand 

1/8" inlet

Single action/Spring return


$20 shipped each or discounts on multiples


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt x-mas air cylinder sale


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 15 2009, 12:49 PM~15988436
> *ttt x-mas air cylinder sale
> *


how much


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

can you read? 20 shipped


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 15 2009, 05:05 PM~15990931
> *can you read? 20 shipped
> *


no im canadian :0


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 15 2009, 05:17 PM~15991039
> *no im canadian :0
> *


just playin man my bad :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how much for the small one i live in avondale az 85323


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

again, can you read ? its real tough to see it its only what 6-7 lines up?

*20 shipped*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

*$20 shipped

2" 
or
3" stroke *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

*20 shipped* for both sizes of cylinders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt 

2"
or
3"

21.50$ by paypal shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

after X-mas / Boxing week sale until Jan 15th

$17 even shipped paypal 2 for $30 shipped paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sale sale ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

New Years sale until Jan 31st

1 for $17 even shipped paypal & USPS International Money Order 
2 for $30 shipped paypal & USPS International Money Order


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

only 15 more days then these cylinders go back to $21.50 by paypal and $20 by USPS M.O.

2 for $36.50 Paypal and $35 flat USPS M.O.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MK310 (Jan 31, 2010)

Any small ones left???


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sir got a ton... pm me


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cylinders are back to $21.50 by paypal and $20 by USPS M.O.

2 for $36.50 Paypal and $35 flat USPS M.O.


sorry guys but y'all should have jumped on the boat.  naw but contact me and buy multiples and ill hook you up good, buy a few and sell em to your homies or in your city
make some scrilla


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Hey i still got a box of cylinders guys !!!!!!!

2" and 3" stroke AIR cylinders are $21.50 by paypal unless you send as personal money owed and you pay the small fee... or its 1x for $20 by USPS M.O.

2x for $36.50 Paypal and $35 flat USPS M.O.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

alrighty fuckers, here is your lucky day, we are clearing out the air cylinders...

2" or 3" stroke - 250 PSI MAX - i beleive its a 1/8" NPT air inlet


$15 each by USPS International Money Order
$16.50 each by Paypal or send as personal payment and pay the fee yr self + the $15

2 for $30 / $32 respectively


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

We have 2" and 3" stroke available for the same price ($15 x1 M.o./$16.50 x1 Paypal) shipped

3" = Bimba model: 093
2" = Clippard model: 172 SSR


 

pics 2" and 3" strokes together


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

i need a lil one for my 20 in how much shipped to platteville co 80651


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY_CYCLONE_@Mar 19 2010, 01:06 AM~16933327
> *i need a lil one for my 20 in how much shipped to platteville co 80651
> *


what does it say 2 lines up? price is SHIPPED


----------



## CADDY_CYCLONE (Nov 14, 2008)

pm your info


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 18 2010, 03:31 PM~16929342
> *We have 2" and 3" stroke available for the same price ($15 x1 M.o./$16.50 x1 Paypal) shipped
> 
> 3" = Bimba model: 093
> ...


how you doing man.. can I get a pic of one stended out :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

wwhatt ? well the 2" stroke comes out 2" further and the 3" stroke comes out 3" further sorry cant take pics right now

Also to be clear these are single action cylinders with a spring to return it to the closed position, so very hard to photograph alone


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 10:04 AM~16945053
> *wwhatt ? well the 2" stroke comes out 2" further and the 3" stroke comes out 3" further sorry cant take pics right now
> 
> Also to be clear these are single action cylinders with a spring to return it to the closed position, so very hard to photograph alone
> *


koo how thick is the shaft that comes out ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol google bimba 093 or clippard 172 ssr and you will have all the info you need

http://www.bimba.com/pdf/new_pdfs/bmc_cat_09.pdf

its the first on the list 093 = 3" stroke

5/16-24 UNF threads on a .312 " DIA rod

and the clippard:
2" stroke
http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder...sp?sku=SSR-17-2

http://www.clippard.com/downloads/General/.../Page%20029.pdf

ssr-17-


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

lollllllllll ttt and fuckkk 15 each one but shipped soooooooo buy those damn cylinder!!!! cant do better price on big order because is a hell of a good deal I think so :biggrin:


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

----------


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wow: x2 wasuppppppppp jooeeeeeee $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 20 2010, 10:22 PM~16948519
> *:wow:  x2 wasuppppppppp jooeeeeeee $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


yoooo my brooooooooooooooooo!!!! neeed to do a nice ride soon!! I had few thing to done this weekend but the summer just start sooo we will have alot of good and nice day to make nice ride soooo yeah bro I need $$$$ sooo drop the price to 15 shipped !!!!! buy your cylinder quick!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 20 2010, 10:05 PM~16949442
> *yoooo my brooooooooooooooooo!!!!  neeed to do a nice ride soon!! I had few thing to done this weekend but the summer just start sooo we will have alot of good and nice day to make nice ride soooo yeah bro I need $$$$ sooo drop the price to 15 shipped !!!!! buy your cylinder quick!!!!
> *


t
t
t


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup yup ttt thx latino66 - hey any word on the steering bro ?


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for cheap ass cylinder :biggrin:


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

IM INTERESSTED IN SOME HIT ME UP ON PM


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 21 2010, 10:00 PM~16957519
> *yup yup ttt thx latino66 - hey any word on the steering bro ?
> *


t
t
t

waiten on some funding to get it from ya. :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric in cali+Mar 23 2010, 01:47 PM~16973513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool cool, but yr still gonna take it right ?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THEMM..IF YOU DO I NEED 6...LETME KNOW THE PRICE....I NEED 3 OF THE 2 INCH AND 3 OF THE 3 INCH


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 10:41 PM~16979384
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THEMM..IF YOU DO I NEED 6...LETME KNOW THE PRICE....I NEED 3 OF THE 2 INCH AND 3 OF THE 3 INCH
> *


pm sent


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i need an addy to send the m.o....i aint got no pay pal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 23 2010, 11:39 PM~16980284
> *i need an addy to send the m.o....i aint got no pay pal
> *


pmme


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back ttt


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt again and I got a bunch of those cylinders soooo buy all my cylinder please!!!!


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for cheap cylinder!!!! make you bike poping for cheap!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hell Ya Joe... pm me for the info


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 05:22 PM~17000034
> *hell Ya Joe... pm me for the info
> *


which info???  :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

not you, the people who want to buy the $15 air cylinders


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:44 PM~17000845
> *not you, the people who want to buy the $15 air cylinders
> *


ooooooo yeahhhh.....helll yeahhh!!! those cylinders can be good too for lover seat!!!! Im working soon on one !!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 04:44 PM~17000845
> *not you, the people who want to buy the $15 air cylinders
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
t
t
t


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Mar 25 2010, 09:38 PM~17001924
> *ooooooo yeahhhh.....helll yeahhh!!! those cylinders can be good too for lover seat!!!! Im working soon on one !!!!!
> *


not really lol unless you want it to hop right off its rack lol these are single action with a spring return


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 25 2010, 09:14 PM~17002345
> *not really lol unless you want it to hop right off its rack lol these are single action with a spring return
> *


why not!!??!! bed dancing lover seat


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heheheh ok inb that case yup its perfec for a lover seat


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

buy some cyllies... 2" and 3" stroke are $15 shipped you pay by USPS money Order or Paypal and you pay the $0.80 fee


$15 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt cheap air ride


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

im a retard :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2010, 11:24 PM~17050628
> *ttt
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

air ride cylinders come 1 come all $15 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt air cylinders $15 come and get em


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 a piece come get em while they still around


http://www.bimba.com/pdf/new_pdfs/bmc_cat_09.pdf

its the first on the list 093 = 3" stroke

5/16-24 UNF threads on a .312 " DIA rod

and the clippard:
2" stroke
http://www.clippard.com/store/byo_cylinder...sp?sku=SSR-17-2

http://www.clippard.com/downloads/General/.../Page%20029.pdf

ssr-17-


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still more to dump come and get them


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 12:13 PM~14848116
> *Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!
> 
> 
> *



I NEED FOR OF THEM

WERE R U LOCATED AT.. AND HOW MUTHC FOR 4 WITH SHIPING


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you got a pm


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yall need to quit sleepin and buy you self some air cylinders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still got a good 15 of each so lets get 'em sold guys 

thx to those who have already purchased


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 for each air cylinder 2" stroke and 3" stroke ... come get em


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come get some air cylinders guys $15 for a 2" or 3" stroke single action/spring return to closed unit no other accesories comes with it unless you want to buy a ring to modify which i have 2 i can sell as a kit with a cylinder for $30 shipped

you will need a "rod clevis" goes on the rod and you weld it to the spring bolt's ring - allows the attaching point to pivot

a front mount nut

all air accesories: i.e. an inlet fitting


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt hurry up and buy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 air cylinders for sale shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2" and 3" stroke single action / spring return air cylinders for sale $15 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif ttt

come buy some air cylinders


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got mine last night :cheesy:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pm replied...


come on guys still got a shit load of 3" stroke cyllies when i can get them from my homie, and i have a bunch of the 2" still too


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

air ride, air ride, air ride


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

tgif folks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 SHIPPED for a air cylinder 2" or 3" stroke...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17299496
> *2" and 3" stroke single action / spring return air cylinders for sale $15 shipped
> *





> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 30 2010, 08:44 AM~17349492
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$ 15 for a shipped air cylinder


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt again need money to build a bike please help lolll!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

page 5 or 6 damn

Yo come get some air cylinders $15 each shipped

2" and 3" stroke models available

that means the thing moves out 2 or 3" for those not hip t the lingo


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 shipped for 1 or the other 2" and 3" stroke models


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

let me kno about gettin one to ky


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

??? it says so above my friend  $15 SHIPPED


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

wut about pump and acces's? wur do i get those


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pump? these are for air, you need a tank and all that shit. I dunno, where you get that stuff, could be ebay, online, or locally.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you get the tank from walmart or any were that has paint ball stuff same with the air line as for the air switch there a few guys on here that got the or online


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

k, thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 14 2010, 10:05 AM~17780578
> *you get the tank from walmart or any were that has paint ball stuff same with the air line as for the air switch there a few guys on here that got the or online
> *


:thumbsup: yup yup


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its worth the buck to get each part by them self then getting a kit my 2 cents


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah in most cases you have to buy from a few places here and there, but in the end you could end up saving


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 14 2010, 06:34 PM~17785240
> *yeah in most cases you have to buy from a few places here and there, but in the end you could end up saving
> *


yessss!!! and the same time buy some quality part if you are rich lollllll :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt

still go lots $15 SHIPPED TO THE USA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 SHIPPED each


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good deal bro....   ima hook up with u in a bit homie, get sum shipped my way


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool anytime, i got alot


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17835985
> *cool anytime, i got alot
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i want the smaller one so hit me up let me kno what ta do


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i thought i already did? send me $15 by USPS international m.O. or $16.80 by paypal to :

Jason Chesterman
#5-4660 Grand BLVD
Montreal, Quebec, Canada
H4B2X9

Email or if you wanna send a paypal: $16.80 to : [email protected]

and send me a PM if your address and info


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 23 2009, 05:18 PM~14856602
> *
> 
> *


do u still got a lil one i need one


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Jun 21 2010, 03:55 PM~17846148
> *do u still got a lil one i need one
> *


did you read up 2 or 3 lines where it says i have a ton of both?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 02:34 PM~17846896
> *did you read up 2 or 3 lines where it says i have a ton of both?
> *


oh shit ma bad


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: all the rest of the info is there too for payments


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 21 2010, 02:44 PM~17846977
> *:thumbsup: all the rest of the info is there too for payments
> *


koo ill get sum soon :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

you have no problem shipping to ga 30116?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

i ship everywhere else in the continental USA so why would GA be a problem, trade ya some peach's ? ??? lol jokes buddy still $15 SHIPPED by usps international M.O. or $16.80 by paypal to cover the charges WITH shipping


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

got my 3 today!!!!!!thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

$16.80 by paypal can i have the info thank you


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cant miss it its about the top of the page, you past it on the way down


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

paypal sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2" or 3" stroke models available


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2" or 3" stroke models available


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

air ride air ride air ride

20 shipped + fees paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2010, 06:08 PM~17919012
> *20$  each shipped by M.O. or $22 by paypal SHIPPED
> 
> 2" or 3" stroke models available
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

what do you need to install it? post pics of on installed.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 2 2010, 06:47 PM~17947801
> *what do you need to install it? post pics of on installed.
> *


you need everything else... i dont have pix, im just sellin the cylinder


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jul 2 2010, 06:32 PM~17948137
> *you  need everything else... i dont have pix, im just sellin the cylinder
> *


whats every thing els? I just want to know so I can surprise my kids


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

an air or co2 source aka a paintball tank or air tank... a regulator to drop the bottle presure to under 250 psi, air lines, fittings, a manual valve switch :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

or like madrigal has, his is more like a switch its all metal...

thats about it... oh yeah you need to modify a crown to allow the cylinder to go thru it, and also modify the spring bolt ring as the cylinder rod attaches to it, by welding or mechanincally...requires whats called a "rod clevis" or a thing that goes on the end of the rod, and allows movement on the other end. and also a nos emont nut for reverse monting aka the cylinder oputside the crown


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

20$ each shipped by M.O. or $22 by paypal SHIPPED

2" or 3" stroke models available


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 by USPS M.O. or $22 by paypal... to cover the fees


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't understand why you refunded me my money. I ordered an air cylinder from you and in the email with the refund you said "here yr money back, cant do the shipping of the cylinder sorry, maybe when i come back in august ill still have some" Are you out of them?? Why cant you ship it? I am confused because you post some up for sale today. So whats the deal?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jul 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17967633
> *I don't understand why you refunded me my money. I ordered an air cylinder from you and in the email with the refund you said     "here yr money back, cant do the shipping of the cylinder sorry, maybe when i come back in august ill still have some"  Are you out of them?? Why cant you ship it?  I am confused because you post some up for sale today. So whats the deal?
> *


sorry man i am goin on vacation soon for a while out of province... no internet, no mail, and sorry at least you got yr money back right away and an explination, you didnt have to get one from some1 else 2 days later


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i was just looking for this 
what can you do for me thinking about 2 of the 3inch and 2 of the 2inch 
no **** lol to 83651 
have paypal


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 12 2010, 05:57 PM~17467877
> *$20 SHIPPED for a air cylinder 2" or 3" stroke...
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 16 2010, 11:14 PM~18327826
> *lol i was just looking for this
> what can you do for me thinking about 2 of the 3inch and 2 of the 2inch
> no **** lol to 83651
> ...


??? $22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped or i have just placed them on ebay buy them there, with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

2" and 3" stroke models


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped or i have just placed them on ebay buy them there, with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 18 2010, 09:34 AM~18341264
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped or i have just placed them on ebay buy them there, with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686
> *


----------



## Juggalovin (Dec 30, 2009)

What else do I need to get my 20 inch bke hopping if I was to buy one?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

this is only a air cylinder you will need everything else, and air tank or paintball co2/nitro tank, regulators to bring those tanks to under 250 PSI cause they put out around 800 PSI, manual valve switch, fittings, hoses


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - i have also just placed them on ebay buy them there, $10 auction or best offer on the $15 B.I.Now with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686

buy them here LIL get a pair for $36 shipped

about 25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $400 SHIPPED

about 20x 2" stroke left - $330 SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - i have also just placed them on ebay buy them there, $10 auction or best offer on the $15 B.I.Now with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686

buy them here LIL get a pair for $36 shipped

about 25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $400 SHIPPED

about 20x 2" stroke left - $330 SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 23 2010, 01:18 AM~18380347
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - i have also just placed them on ebay buy them there, $10 auction or best offer on the $15 B.I.Now with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - buy them here LIL get a pair for $36 shipped


i have also just placed them on ebay buy them there, $10 auction or best offer on the $15 B.I.Now with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686



about 25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $400 SHIPPED

about 20x 2" stroke left - $330 SHIPPED
[/quote]


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

got anymore small cylinders?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes the 2" ? i have maybe 20


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

hey pm me if u still have cylinders


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

yo need 1 shipped to ky 42001 pm me


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pm me your info my paypal is [email protected]  ill ship this week


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - buy them here LIL get a pair for $36 shipped

i have also just placed them on ebay buy them there, $10 auction or best offer on the 
$15 B.I.Now with a bit of a discount on shipping, $10 to ship the first and $7 shipping each additional.

http://shop.ebay.com/luxurious_bike_shop/m...=&_trksid=p3686

about 25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $400 SHIPPED

about 20x 2" stroke left - $330 SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 30 2010, 04:49 PM~18443507
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped from me on here LIL - buy them here LIL get a pair for $36 shipped
> *


this is kind of confusing me, it's $36 shipped period or are you saying $36 plus the paypal fees shipped?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 1 2010, 12:23 PM~18459808
> *this is kind of confusing me, it's $36 shipped period or are you saying $36 plus the paypal fees shipped?
> *


sorry ya $22 single one shipped with fees - for a pair its of course $36 plus the fees so what like $39??


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BUCIO_J (Jul 29, 2010)

I WHAT A PAIR OF cylinders FOR A 20" FRAME HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND AND WE COULD DO TONIGHT IF THAT IS COOL WITH U 

THANKS IM CALIFORNIA ZIP 93036

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUERRERO (Jan 27, 2010)

if paypal'ed today....when would you ship?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUCIO_J_@Sep 3 2010, 06:02 PM~18480501
> *I WHAT A PAIR OF cylinders FOR A 20" FRAME HOW LONG IS THE TURN AROUND AND WE COULD DO TONIGHT IF THAT IS COOL WITH U
> 
> THANKS IM CALIFORNIA ZIP 93036
> ...





> _Originally posted by GUERRERO_@Sep 3 2010, 06:15 PM~18480585
> *if paypal'ed today....when would you ship?
> *



our mail wont leave till tuesday cause of a holiday on monday  but then again all mail and courrier services dont work weekends 

paypal: [email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped

$36 + fees for a pair shipped

about 25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $350 SHIPPED

about 20x 2" stroke left - $300 SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped

$36 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $350 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" stroke left - $175 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18557897
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped
> 
> $36 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18557897
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped
> 
> $36 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

still waitin........from ebay :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 22 2010, 02:05 AM~18629120
> *still waitin........from ebay :happysad:
> *


it shipped saturday so probably didnt move until monday, you should have it in 7 days


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

i need 2 3'' can u pm me info on price shipped 2 93314


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 24 2010, 08:58 AM~18650169
> *i need 2 3'' can u pm me info on price shipped 2 93314
> *


do yall read the thread from the top of the page or not? prices are litsted about 3 lines above


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$36 + fees for a pair shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped

$36 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $350 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $175 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 25 2010, 04:51 PM~18660018
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped
> 
> $36 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

got my air cylinders today thanks :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 29 2010, 02:17 PM~18692677
> *got my  air cylinders today thanks  :biggrin:
> *


AWSOME THX - PLZ LEAVE FEEDBACK AND ILL DO THE SAME


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

shipping tomorrow cabron


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 07:40 PM~18696555
> *shipping tomorrow cabron
> *


 :run:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

goin now to ship yr cylinders


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 29 2010, 11:49 AM~18692860
> *AWSOME THX - PLZ LEAVE FEEDBACK AND ILL DO THE SAME
> *


wheres mine? :uh:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yr feedback? or the cylinder? well its either still on its way or you got it and yes good feedback for the homie Elca


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

iz it better to use the smaller one? if i can see one on a bike than im pretty sure i would get it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 1 2010, 07:14 AM~18709956
> *iz it better to use the smaller one? if i can see one on a bike than im pretty sure i would get it
> *



this mite help


http://www.youtube.com/user/josueguzman602...u/0/bfDlQxriGT8


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by meangene_@Oct 1 2010, 10:14 AM~18709956
> *iz it better to use the smaller one? if i can see one on a bike than im pretty sure i would get it
> *


size doesnt change a thing except it move 1" less


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 1 2010, 04:25 AM~18709272
> *yr feedback? or the cylinder? well its either still on its way or you got it and yes good feedback for the homie Elca
> *


nah still not in


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

should be there any day homie, the other 1 i sent got received yest. so you will get it next week for sure


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ohh! ok  i only orderd one tho but ok thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18714685
> *ohh! ok   i only orderd one tho but ok thx
> *


yes i kno byt at the same time i sent some1 else 1 too, and they just got it today

hey timmy what the matter guy, i just saw what you put on ebay? you negative feedback me and you havent even waited the 5-21 business days yet... plz reverse that weak shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need a little one for a lil tiger. LMK


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

will the 2" stroke do? or you want even smaller?

same price as listed above unless you want faster shipping add $5 for air over ground


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 2 2010, 04:11 PM~18719255
> *will the 2" stroke do? or you want even smaller?
> 
> same price as listed above unless you want faster shipping add $5 for air over ground
> *


pics?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

pics 2" and 3" strokes together


[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx james yes thats the 2" stroke beside the 3" stroke, i only have them 2 models


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still got a bunch for sale...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped

$36 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $350 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $175 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 7 2010, 06:08 PM~18761643
> *$22 each via paypal with the fees each shipped
> 
> $36 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx bro..... :cheesy: :cheesy: good bizness


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each via paypal + fees shipped

$35 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $320 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $150 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill take a small one. pay pal here in a few. pm me paypal address


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok cool will ship monday

[email protected]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you still want one juan ??? i didnt see any paypals come thru


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 17 2010, 12:07 PM~18832563
> *$20 each via paypal + fees shipped
> 
> $35 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

x2


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt! yo syked,chec out pic's on ma page ky chapter,got some toys we wrkin on bra! :biggrin: ttt!ttt!ttt!ttt! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

show me a link i tried to find it but couldnt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each via paypal + fees shipped

$35 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $320 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $150 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 21 2010, 06:28 PM~18874429
> *show me a link i tried to find it but couldnt :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ttt! ky chapter on here lowriderstyle car club,duuuuuuhhh signiture! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: ttmft! fa the homie syked!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 23 2010, 03:06 PM~18888362
> *$20 each via paypal + fees shipped
> 
> $35 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each via paypal + fees shipped

$35 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $320 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $150 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Oct 31 2010, 07:00 PM~18954156
> *$20 each via paypal + fees shipped
> 
> $35 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each via paypal + fees shipped

$35 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $320 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $150 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still a bunch for sale homies come one come all


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Nov 11 2010, 08:05 AM~19041043
> *$20 each via paypal + fees shipped
> 
> $35 + fees for a pair shipped
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each via paypal + fees shipped

$35 + fees for a pair shipped

25x 3" or mixed 2" and 3" stroke left - buy the lot for $320 + fees SHIPPED

10x 2" / 3" stroke - $150 + fees SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

super sale, $15 shipped each for the 2" stroke models, but you have to pay the paypal fees. 

still $20 for the 3" models


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 2 2010, 08:29 AM~19217573
> *super sale, $15 shipped each for the 2" and 3" stroke models, but you have to pay the paypal fees.
> 
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit

both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models... 

this is only a air cylinder that normally costs about $50 new - these are slightly used from a factory clearout


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

X-mas and Boxing week sale -come get em boys - shipping alone costs me $8 canadian thats like $7.75 so like at $15 there aint no profits at all - these cost $45 new plus tax and shipping from the manufacturer

shit buy a stack of 10 for the whole crew or swap meets or whatever ill cut you a deal

10 for
$130 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 16 2010, 10:18 AM~19341584
> *bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit
> 
> both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit

both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...

this is only a air cylinder that normally costs about $50 new - these are slightly used from a factory clearout


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## avenal hater proof (Jan 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 12:13 PM~14848116
> *Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!
> 
> 
> *


a i wanna buy one how much to coaliinga ca 93210 :happysad:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by avenal hater proof_@Jan 12 2011, 03:31 AM~19572775
> *a i wanna buy one how much to coaliinga ca 93210 :happysad:
> *


im not sure what does it say above ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:04 PM~19461213
> *bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit
> 
> both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 30 2010, 09:04 PM~19461213
> *bump bump bump december sale see above $15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit
> 
> both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 + you pay paypal fees of $1.80 or some shit each cylinder

both 2" and 3" models - really need to clear these things out for the new year, i have almost 20x of the 3" and about a dozen of the 2" models...

this is only a air cylinder that normally costs about $35-45 new - these are slightly used from a factory closeout

shit buy a stack of 10 for the whole crew or swap meets or whatever ill cut you a deal

10 for
$130 shipped


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

for sale 
for sale 
for sale

still


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA 



bulk lots 5x $75 shipped

10x $130 SHIPPED


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

hey 

do you think that a reds 12v pump and a couple of those 3" you are selling would be enough to make a golf cart hop on the front end? i'll peice the rest together probly, and sorry but that's all the info i have on the pump other than "it's used and it works"


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

wow, sorry.

those are air i guess

but will they work or is this more for bikes?

thanks

sorry for the mix up


----------



## acornstu (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah, i should've looked more. sorry. guess these are a little small for my needs. but i might build a bike now  will let you know


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by acornstu+Feb 11 2011, 10:18 AM~19843335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these run on air dude not oil


----------



## Willy Prader (Feb 11, 2011)

wut do u use these on?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Willy Prader_@Feb 11 2011, 07:24 PM~19846886
> *wut do u use these on?
> *


to replace the spring to make an adjustable suspension


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19789840
> *$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA
> bulk lots 5x $75 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19789840
> *$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA
> bulk lots 5x $75 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 04:57 PM~19789840
> *$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA
> bulk lots 5x $75 shipped
> 
> ...


I want 2 of the 2" air cylinders pm me on where to send money


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

how much does the big cylender extend? 6"? or 5"? or what?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

wuuuuuuut up big lomie :biggrin: bump fa ya


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 06:24 PM~19998997
> *how much does the big cylender extend?  6"? or 5"? or what?
> *


2" or 3 " dude lol where you get 5 or 6 from?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20000665
> *wuuuuuuut up  big lomie :biggrin:  bump fa ya
> *


THX


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 07:52 PM~20001193
> *2" or 3 " dude lol where you get 5 or 6 from?
> *


well the big cylinder is 6" so i thought it would be someware near that ...are u talking bou the small one or the big one?  uffin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 10:59 PM~20001287
> *well the big cylinder is 6" so i thought it would be someware near that ...are u talking bou the small one or the big one?   uffin:
> *


i got 2 kinds: one opens 2" and is like 5" long when closed and there is a 3" opener and is more around 6.5" long when closed?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20002184
> *i got 2 kinds: one opens 2" and is like 5" long when closed and there is a 3" opener and is more around 6.5" long when closed?
> *


oh alright...thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Mar 1 2011, 02:23 PM~19988748
> *I want 2 of the 2" air cylinders pm me on where to send money
> *


shipped today via our postal service, so you will get them by USPS


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 02:13 PM~14848116
> *Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 4 2011, 07:57 PM~19789840
> *$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA
> bulk lots 5x $75 shipped
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

thx homie


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Got my cylinders bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

great thx


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttmft


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by killa lowrider_@Aug 22 2009, 01:13 PM~14848116
> *Hi everyone! I got like 60 cylinder for sale , bimba single action spring return 3 inch stroke with 1/4 input so hit me up , I sale it for 15$ and Im pretty sure for 20$ I can ship everywhere so let me know thanks!
> 
> 
> *



A HOMIE DO U HAVE ANYMORE OF THESE CYLINDERS GOT A HOMEBOY LUKIN FOR SUM :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 PM~20213140
> *A HOMIE DO U HAVE ANYMORE OF THESE CYLINDERS GOT A HOMEBOY LUKIN FOR SUM :biggrin:
> *


ya you want the 2" action or 3" action?


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 29 2011, 06:49 PM~20213140
> *A HOMIE DO U HAVE ANYMORE OF THESE CYLINDERS GOT A HOMEBOY LUKIN FOR SUM :biggrin:
> *


Good looking out bro!! So what is required to do this setup?.my first time?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by darren_505_@Mar 29 2011, 09:41 PM~20214233
> *Good looking out bro!! So what is required to do this setup?.my first time?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darren_505+Mar 29 2011, 11:41 PM~20214233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im only selling the air cylinder, you have to find all the rest, air lines, fittings, manual air valves, tank, regulator


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 30 2011, 04:32 AM~20216394
> *im only selling the air cylinder, you have to find all the rest, air lines, fittings, manual air valves, tank, regulator
> *


Okay thanks for the info.... I mite get one soon...


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$16.80 each i got 2" or 3" models SHIPPED to anywhere in the USA 
bulk lots 5x $75 shipped

10x $130 SHIPPED


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------

